# I sweet talk to get our way (funny story)



## tiffany9902 (Aug 1, 2012)

We had a call to move a patient from SNF to SNF, when we get there the Patient didnt even know he was leaving, they were pretty much getting rid of him. he is paralyzed  on the left side and is allergic to everything under the sun... So he stays naked all day... I walk into the room and as i am knocking on the door and he says one second let me tuck it in so i dont scare you... he only used angelica sheets to cover up a little. he was yelling at the nurses, social worker, and cna when we got there... so i asked if everyone can leave the room so i can talk to him. they all step out and i chatted with him and he finally agrees to go with me. and on our way out i was loading up the wheel chair and the brakes didnt work so all i hear is an little elder man laughing like crazy and i turn around and their goes my wheel chair down the drive-way i am running after it and he continues to laugh his head off. my partner and i get the patient loaded up and he tells us to take the mattress too. i tell him it belongs to the home and he says so what take it. so i go and talk with my sweet little voice and ask the social worker and nurses if we can just take it and they agree. as we are walking out with the patient on the gurney i look back at him and he is flipping the bird to everyone in there and says HA HA we are taking your good mattress too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2012)

tiffany9902 said:


> We had a call to move a patient from SNF to SNF, when we get there the Patient didnt even know he was leaving, they were pretty much getting rid of him. he is paralyzed  on the left side and is allergic to everything under the sun... So he stays naked all day... I walk into the room and as i am knocking on the door and he says one second let me tuck it in so i dont scare you... he only used angelica sheets to cover up a little. he was yelling at the nurses, social worker, and cna when we got there... so i asked if everyone can leave the room so i can talk to him. they all step out and i chatted with him and he finally agrees to go with me. and on our way out i was loading up the wheel chair and the brakes didnt work so all i hear is an little elder man laughing like crazy and i turn around and their goes my wheel chair down the drive-way i am running after it and he continues to laugh his head off. my partner and i get the patient loaded up and he tells us to take the mattress too. i tell him it belongs to the home and he says so what take it. so i go and talk with my sweet little voice and ask the social worker and nurses if we can just take it and they agree. as we are walking out with the patient on the gurney i look back at him and he is flipping the bird to everyone in there and says HA HA we are taking your good mattress too.



If he hadn't been paralyzed on one side I bet it would have been the double bird


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you give them the mattress back?
Kind of an odd request...


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 1, 2012)

No i didnt give it back, they let him have it.. they didnt care... they just wanted him out... ​


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2012)

Was it one of those inflatable waffle mattresses?


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 1, 2012)

nope is was a really nice one it is navy blue... everyone at the station still laughs at me saying only you tiff can get away with taking a facility's mattress ​


----------

